# Carbonation in ginger beer



## calobes (31/7/14)

Hey everyone, 

First time post for me and readers beware im a complete newb.

I currently have a ginger beer fermenting and have a question about bottling when that time comes. 

Essentially I would like my ginger beer to be more fizzy than beers that I brew, but not really sure on how much more sugar I can safely add to the bottles. I would like a nice fizzy ginger beer but am worried that ill be creating foam bombs when I open them 

Any advice is much appreciated as, like I said, newb.

Thanks


----------



## Kingy (31/7/14)

Hi mate, I've used coopers carbonation drops in the past when I'm lazy and can't squeeze it all in my keg and they seem to over carb my beers. Maybe try those. With ginger beers tho I'd wait untill at least a week after your gravity readings are stable before bottling. As the last few points drop slowly I've found.
What recipe did you use?
There is a great one on here by chappo I'm pretty sure. It's a cracker I've made it many times and varied the ingredients a bit when I didn't have what was on hand and it's always turned out great.


----------



## calobes (31/7/14)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give the carb drops a go. 
I just used a coopers kit with 1kg of light malt extract (wanted it to be a bit dryer/more body, hope that works) and boiled up 4 lemons and 100g fresh ginger with 500g dex and chucked that in too. On taste it seems good but not great, not gingery enough. So im going to add another 100g of grated ginger tomorrow and leave it for a few days before I bottle. Im hoping that will give it a bit of extra ginger kick. 
I will keep a close eye on the hydrometer, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mutaneer (1/8/14)

I carbed my last batch up to 10g/L as I found the first wasn't quite enough at 8g/L


----------



## calobes (1/8/14)

Mutaneer said:


> I carbed my last batch up to 10g/L as I found the first wasn't quite enough at 8g/L


10g per litre made it nice and fizzy? I would like it more carbed than beer but less than soft drink. Kind of a middle gound


----------

